# Are the lake balls any good?



## steviehex (May 16, 2017)

I've seen loads on eBay all good brands and mint condition but very cheap.are they any good or should I get new ones?
Thanks


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 16, 2017)

Perfectly OK. I used them for years without problems. Most come from the U. S. & probably haven't been in the water more than a couple of weeks. Pearl grade are near perfect & grade A are fine for everyday use.

Or you could buy Vice Drive balls, which are only 79p each if you buy 60.

https://www.vicegolf.com


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2017)

steviehex said:



			I've seen loads on eBay all good brands and mint condition but very cheap.are they any good or should I get new ones?
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Personally I wouldn't and depending on your budget, plenty of mid-range balls available new. I don't think you can ever tell how long a ball has been submerged and it will affect performance depending on how long they have been under water


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 16, 2017)

Would stay away from them, don't know in what way they have been refurbished etc.

You can get a dozen Supersofts for example for 15 quid, DX2 Softs or various Nike ones for the same. Last years AD333s for 18 quid.

Might even be cheaper on another website


----------



## srixon 1 (May 16, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Personally I wouldn't and depending on your budget, plenty of mid-range balls available new. I don't think you can ever tell how long a ball has been submerged and it will affect performance depending on how long they have been under water
		
Click to expand...

You make a fair point Homer. However, how many of us pick up a premium ball from the woods or long grass and use it at a later date with good results. For all you know this could have been an ex lake ball but you will never know. 

Not having a go at your post Homer, just stating a fact.

I don't believe that anyone that found a premium ball in good Nick would not use it just in case it was a lake ball in a previous life.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			You make a fair point Homer. However, how many of us pick up a premium ball from the woods or long grass and use it at a later date with good results. For all you know this could have been an ex lake ball but you will never know. 

Not having a go at your post Homer, just stating a fact.
		
Click to expand...

And I won't argue with you and to a degree it's all a lottery every time you put a pick up in play. It's impossible to tell but I guess you will after a while if the performance isn't there


----------



## Robster59 (May 16, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Personally I wouldn't and depending on your budget, plenty of mid-range balls available new. I don't think you can ever tell how long a ball has been submerged and it will affect performance depending on how long they have been under water
		
Click to expand...

I'd go along with this.  Plenty of new balls at decent prices these days.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2017)

Get them. Buy Pearl ones, proper brand and if you don't like them then don't buy them again. If you are someone that likes to, and is capable of, using a ball for 4 rounds then buy Pro V1's. If you are a normal golfer then they will be fine.


----------



## jusme (May 17, 2017)

It's been debated many times, some would never use, others use without reservation. Studies have been done on lake balls performance - look them up. Me personally I don't use them now, however I did for a long time and found no issues with performance. The fact that they were lakeballs are not the reason I don't use them. I do think you can get almost as good a value as 'pearl lake' buy buying bulk in sales


----------

